# Watch out with using Liquid Ultra!



## Yur (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey guys,

I replaced my Macbook Pro's thermal grease with CoolLaboratory's Liquid Ultra some year ago or so, and a week ago it was running quite high temp's(wasn't at once, it slightly went up over the year), and I had some spare time, so I opened it up. What I found there was at least jaw dropping.
My cooler was heavily corroded, even though certainly 2 of the 3 pads didn't contain aluminum. CoolLab warns for aluminum corrosion, but this was just copper!










I have written an elaborate blogpost on how it looks, and what I did about it, which you can read here.

Although this is not exactly overclocking, I thought that most people that like to use exotic thermal solutions would be here.
@moderators, if I have to move this post, please say so(and where to).

Greetz,

Yur

PS: I talk about a method of applying thermal paste with a little rubber stand, which is basicaly rubbing the paste into all the tiny little gaps of the cooling surface, using a little rubber stand, to avoid mixing cloth or body fat/sweat with it. I'll post that someday, in a little more detailed way on my blog.


----------

